# Twisp Advert



## Heckers (9/10/14)

I was driving home today and they had a Twisp advert on East Coast Radio.
I was quite surprised as I assumed that they wont be able to advertise just like normal cigarettes.
Twisp has really helped promote e-cigs in this country a lot and this will help even more.
These days i see more and more people walking around and sitting at restaurants vaping on Twisps.
Even in my office, just around where i sit, there are about 5 people who have a Twisp now.
Really nice to see.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/14)

Yip they have been advertising for weeks now... I have heard it a few times!


----------



## Silver (9/10/14)

Have not heard their ads here on the JHB radio waves

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor (9/10/14)

My bike needs a radio LoL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rock Mauritius Radio (9/10/14)

I invite any vendor here to advertise on Rock Mauritius Radio.


----------

